# Habitat by Dominik Eulberg is out now! Get it on SINE at an introductory price of €139



## OrchestralTools (Feb 23, 2022)

Habitat by Dominik Eulberg is out now, and available to purchase on SINE at an introductory price of €139 (regular price €229). 

Atmospheric synths, curated orchestral arrangements, and high-fidelity environmental field recordings—all carefully blended together to invoke vivid scenes from the natural world. 

For this unique collection, we collaborated with DJ, producer, biologist, author, and conservationist Dominik Eulberg, coming up with a collection that gives voice to his love of electronic music and nature.

Habitat is all about playable natural soundscapes. It invokes the power of nature through immersive patches made up of sampled synths from Dominik’s extensive personal collection, acoustic orchestral recordings, and authentic field recordings from Jan Haft. 

Dominik arranged these samples into 10 playable ‘habitats’, each representing a different landscape found in nature. Each habitat has subdivisions correlating to the seasons, and further divided again by night and day. 








Dominik opted for this unique and unusual approach to organizing sounds, in part because it matches the somewhat experimental nature of the collection, but also to encourage new ways of exploring sound, and to help the user tap directly into inspiration. 

It represents a singular, unique sample library unlike anything else we’ve seen, and certainly unlike anything we’ve created before. It’s a playful way of thinking about sound, and we’re really looking forward to hearing what you create with it. 

Launch Trailer 


You can purchase Habitat by Dominik Eulberg right here.


----------



## Artemi (Feb 23, 2022)

Maybe OT synths


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2022)

Sounds good. I think it is a collection of SINE expansions that offers a broad set of organic / acoustic samples (felt piano, strings and pluck sounds), that can be layered with synthetic sounds and / or be the basic building blocks for further synthesized sounds (pads, pulses and textures). Underscore tool. Includes arpeggiator and step sequencer. I’m hoping it also implies that some of these synthesizing tools become part of the SINE player itself and will become available for other libraries as well (Whispers!). /speculation


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sounds good. I think it is a collection of SINE expansions that offers a broad set of organic / acoustic samples (felt piano, strings and pluck sounds), that can be layered with synthetic sounds and / or be the basic building blocks for further synthesized sounds (pads, pulses and textures). Underscore tool. Includes arpeggiator and step sequencer. I’m hoping it also implies that some of these synthesizing tools become part of the SINE player itself and will become available for other libraries as well (Whispers!). /speculation


The sound is in the realm of the two Times libraries, and that was my first thought: that this is like Time Landscapes or Time Textures or Time Destruction or some such, despite the ad copy about breaking new ground. And many of the smaller Sine libraries have sets of processed patches that sit close to the sound in the teaser. I agree it would be nice to have the addition of an internal arpeggiator or step sequencer, if for no other reason than it would mean OT has had to do some considerable work on Sine to add that capability.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 23, 2022)

“Playable Natural Landscapes” — my first thought was sounds synthesized from field recordings. But a lot of that sounded like real instruments. So… I dunno.


----------



## Jrides (Feb 23, 2022)

Does it really sound groundbreaking to me.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 23, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The sound is in the realm of the two Times libraries, and that was my first thought: that this is like Time Landscapes or Time Textures or Time Destruction or some such, despite the ad copy about breaking new ground. And many of the smaller Sine libraries have sets of processed patches that sit close to the sound in the teaser. I agree it would be nice to have the addition of an internal arpeggiator or step sequencer, if for no other reason than it would mean OT has had to do some considerable work on Sine to add that capability.


Hoping so !! Have enjoyed Macro /Micro since Intro ! Inspire(s) as well.
No clue on this other than 'tuned percussion' ?


----------



## axb312 (Feb 23, 2022)

A collection of arps?


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 23, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Anyone care to predict what it might be?


Awesome?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Feb 23, 2022)

Ark 6: Surprise Era (cinematic piano edition)


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 23, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Does it really sound groundbreaking to me.


It breaks new ground for OT though. The closest they've come to this sort of thing is their creative soundpack processed stuff

Either way I'm intrigued.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 23, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> It breaks new ground for OT though. The closest they've come to this sort of thing is their creative soundpack processed stuff
> 
> Either way I'm intrigued.


Well stated. I don't have anything overly mooshy like the demo, I want to hear more. Might work well with MA5. By the sound of it we won't need to worry about grumpy SINE legatos.


----------



## alcorey (Feb 23, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We’re releasing a new collection tomorrow.
> 
> It’s a project that breaks new ground for us


San Andreas Strings


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 23, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The sound is in the realm of the two Times libraries, and that was my first thought: that this is like Time Landscapes or Time Textures or Time Destruction or some such, despite the ad copy about breaking new ground. And many of the smaller Sine libraries have sets of processed patches that sit close to the sound in the teaser. I agree it would be nice to have the addition of an internal arpeggiator or step sequencer, if for no other reason than it would mean OT has had to do some considerable work on Sine to add that capability.


You may be correct, Time Textures sounds apt, or maybe Time Intimate, or Time Organic is my thinking?
On the other hand, this teaser sounds more in line with the Creative Soundpacks range, as they have a modern, experimental composer feel to them.

From the teaser visuals, it also looks like they may have sampled some sounds from nature for this (like drops of water, or running water, ocean, tree leaves rustling, outside ambiences etc) or maybe sampled instruments with nature as a location? (Let’s carry a piano 🎹 into a forest 🌳) 🤔

I imagine any arpeggiator or step sequenced sounds would be pre-looped in SINE (does SINE do sample time stretching?)


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> You may be correct, Time Textures sounds apt, or maybe Time Intimate, or Time Organic is my thinking?


I don't think mine are likely names, and I don't think it will bear the "Time" name since the teaser makes reference to it being groundbreaking for OT. The names I offered are just names of potential analogues, something that is in the vicinity of other companies' products, that I only obliquely name here because we are on a commercial thread.


----------



## Sirocco (Feb 24, 2022)

The growing sounds reminds me instruments like Arkhis and Sequis in the rhythm part...maybe obvious but.....sound like a piano i think...


----------



## tcb (Feb 24, 2022)

I am waiting for vi's ad title


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 24, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Awesome?


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 24, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> “Playable Natural Landscapes” — my first thought was sounds synthesized from field recordings. But a lot of that sounded like real instruments. So… I dunno.


Sounds like it to me as well...


----------



## tritonely (Feb 24, 2022)

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/habitat Looks/sounds interesting!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Feb 24, 2022)

I dont' feel concerned by a sample library of processed/layered synth sounds. I guess I'm not the right target. I feel I already got what I need to be creative in this area (hardware and emulation), and it's customisable to my taste.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> acoustic samples (felt piano, strings and pluck sounds), that can be layered with synthetic sounds and / or be the basic building blocks for further synthesized sounds (pads, pulses and textures). Underscore tool.


Selectively quoting myself here, and comparing to the actual description… not bad, eh? 

“Habitat mixes analog synth textures and orchestral samples, to provide new inspiration for creating living, breathing soundscapes. Perfect for underscoring, sound design, electronic production, and foley”


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2022)

Cool idea.


----------



## fiatlux (Feb 24, 2022)

Sounds really nice, but between Bioscape and Geosonics, I think I have this type of content covered....but maybe will pick up anyways...


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 24, 2022)

It does sound really good, love the walkthrough. Congratulations on the release @OrchestralTools - I think this one will complement my current SINE collection well (Whispers. Duplex and parts of Modus).


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 24, 2022)

I wrote one of the demos for this library, so please keep in mind that I'm biased. 
But there are so many lovely sounds in this library. You can hear how much thought they put into matching the acoustic source with every synth sample. Combining Synth and acoustic is hard. they nailed it with this collection. I love it.

Besides Omnisphere and Arkhis, this will be one of my go-to tools for underscoring jobs.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 24, 2022)

Congrats on the collection @OrchestralTools aka SynthestralTools


----------



## pcohen12 (Feb 24, 2022)

Lovely job with your demo, @Nils Neumann - I could listen to those lush chords all day!

Also want to shoutout @BenBotkin. You, sir, are a menace to people’s wallets.

Congrats on the release, @OrchestralTools! The concept, presentation, and sound (from what I hear so far) are just captivating.


----------



## BenBotkin (Feb 24, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> Also want to shoutout @BenBotkin. You, sir, are a menace to people’s wallets.


I never know exactly what to say to this... thanks? I'm sorry? 

But seriously, glad you enjoy the music!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

Habitat by Dominik Eulberg is out now! We really enjoyed all of your guesses and speculation, although some people here came uncomfortably close to getting it spot on! 

Dominik was kind enough to narrate our official walkthrough, would definitely recommend it if you're looking to get a more in-depth knowledge of how Habitat plays and sounds.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Selectively quoting myself here, and comparing to the actual description… not bad, eh?
> 
> “Habitat mixes analog synth textures and orchestral samples, to provide new inspiration for creating living, breathing soundscapes. Perfect for underscoring, sound design, electronic production, and foley”


Not bad at all!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Feb 24, 2022)

Oh, yes! A library by Dominik Eulberg!!!

Who is Dominik Eulberg?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 24, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Oh, yes! A library by Dominik Eulberg!!!
> 
> Who is Dominik Eulberg?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 24, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> Lovely job with your demo, @Nils Neumann - I could listen to those lush chords all day!
> 
> Also want to shoutout @BenBotkin. You, sir, are a menace to people’s wallets.
> 
> Congrats on the release, @OrchestralTools! The concept, presentation, and sound (from what I hear so far) are just captivating.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 24, 2022)

I’m grateful that you offer à la carte pricing. Even though I already have much of this ground well-covered, there’s at least one patch that I’d like to buy. Now, I can.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 24, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> I’m grateful that you offer à la carte pricing. Even though I already have much of this ground well-covered, there’s at least one patch that I’d like to buy. Now, I can.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


This library doesn't seem to offer a la carte options


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 24, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> This library doesn't seem to offer a la carte options


It will. We're going to make the single instruments available as soon as the intro offer is over.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 24, 2022)

As far as demos go for this, Timo Loosli also deserves a mention.
this library is totally in his territory of textural IDM.
I also loved Timo’s Telliskivi Talinn demo btw.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Feb 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Yeah - still wondering who he is, He has five (5) doc film credits on imdb

That's five more than me, but still

This is the equivalent (ok, almost) of Spitfire releasing a new product:

*Ecosystem by Ron - you know, the VIControl forum guy*


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 24, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Yeah - still wondering who he is, He has five (5) doc film credits on imdb
> 
> That's five more than me, but still
> 
> ...


Okay. Thanks for this insight. People need to be way more famous before they can get their name attached to any sample library. Noted.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 24, 2022)

I must add, VI-C can be so finicky. When a big name is attached, everyone
gets a hissy that it wasn’t necessary and the end result of how the library plays and sounds should speak for itself.
so when a relatively unknown name gets attached, people get a hissy about that too.
the demos and walkthroughs should speak for themselves, if people like the sound, they can get it, if they don’t, it’s still okay.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Okay. Thanks for this insight. People need to be way more famous before they can get their name attached to any sample library. Noted.


I'm kind of with you on this. I don't care as much about the name as i care about the results. And if it sounds good, why shouldn't he put his name on it?

I can think of a handful of libraries and entire devs just named after themselves even though they aren't otherwise recognizable. Why not? You made it, put your name on it


----------



## Haakond (Feb 24, 2022)

There were plenty of interesting sounds I could see myself reaching out for here. Lovely blend of electronic and acoustic. Congrats with the release


----------



## confusedsheep (Feb 24, 2022)

he is quite well known for his playful and melodic electronic output (maybe better known by folks who watch boiler room sessions  )... and he has a academic background in ecological stuff. quite a lot of his track names are influenced by birds etc ... heck even his label is called something with a bird. in addition he does field recording and incorporates animal and habitat noises into his music quite often. an interesting and well chosen artist for such a library imho 

(i seriously have not the slightest clue why birds instead of sheep...but ok... )


----------



## RonOrchComp (Feb 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Okay. Thanks for this insight. People need to be way more famous before they can get their name attached to any sample library. Noted.


I understand 

But really, if you were in the market for a new car, and saw a make and model you think you might like, and then found out that the engine was designed by Steven Mintz, wouldn't you say, _who???_ Wouldn't you say, _why are they marketing this with a name that almost nobody has heard of?_ Yes you would. Sure, the car itself matters the most, but still.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 24, 2022)

Prefer knowing involvement of Dominik Eulberg _vs_ Dog The Bounty Hunter. 
_My bad for personal bias. _😳


----------



## RonOrchComp (Feb 24, 2022)

Ok , I started this, and yes I'd like to end it. Let us cease this part of the discussion, and allow the conversation to continue about the product.


----------



## Flyo (Feb 24, 2022)

You can choose pick the orchestral acoustic material recorded in here individually, without synths and nature fxs to?


----------



## racerx (Feb 24, 2022)

Sounds nice!

My only small quibble is that Sine lacks a keyword attribute search. I can't tell based on the sample names what these would remotely sound like without playing them. That's a hassle when trying to work quickly.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 24, 2022)

Flyo said:


> You can choose pick the orchestral acoustic material recorded in here individually, without synths and nature fxs to?


Yes, you can isolate the layers.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 24, 2022)

racerx said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> My only small quibble is that Sine lacks a keyword attribute search. I can't tell based on the sample names what these would remotely sound like without playing them. That's a hassle when trying to work quickly.


I'm hoping there's an internal logic to it that you catch on to very quickly with use


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 24, 2022)

Am i seeing colors on the channels in the Sine mixer?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 24, 2022)

Nils Neumann said:


> Yes, you can isolate the layers.


I’d love to hear (some of) the synthetic, acoustic and ambient / field recording layers separately in a review. I gather people like @Simeon, @ChrisSiuMusic, @Dirk Ehlert and Alex Pfeffer will be sent NFRs, right @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## Simeon (Feb 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I’d love to hear (some of) the synthetic, acoustic and ambient / field recording layers separately in a review. I gather people like @Simeon, @ChrisSiuMusic, @Dirk Ehlert and Alex Pfeffer will be sent NFRs, right @OrchestralTools ?


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am always up for some new adventures and would love to explore this @OrchestralTools Habitat 🤓


----------



## DSorah (Feb 24, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am always up for some new adventures and would love to explore this @OrchestralTools Habitat 🤓


I, too, would love to hear what @Simeon can do with @OrchestralTools [email protected]! He has sold me on so many libraries that I didn’t think I needed in the past.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 24, 2022)

What a shame. I really like what I'm hearing. Just my taste. But I'm done with OT. I dislike Sine just too much.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 25, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Am i seeing colors on the channels in the Sine mixer?


Yes, you are! We decided to give each habitat within the collection its own unique color, it looks great and helps to make each habitat visually distinct.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 25, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am always up for some new adventures and would love to explore this @OrchestralTools Habitat 🤓


Wow - we'd be honored! We'll get in touch 🦾


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Yes, you are! We decided to give each habitat within the collection its own unique color, it looks great and helps to make each habitat visually distinct.


Great! Do it for everything! 🙂👍


----------



## Flyo (Feb 25, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Yes, you are! We decided to give each habitat within the collection its own unique color, it looks great and helps to make each habitat visually distinct.


Can you make the mixer in Sine with this approach on previous libraries to? Also we need numbers on volume faders, to show how much exactly dbs we are moving. Thanks


----------



## LTS (Feb 25, 2022)

Great library! And yes, please... numbers on mixer's volume faders are a must !!!
Believe it or not... sometimes I have to kill my eyes or even use a plastic ruler on my monitor screen to be able to set the same identical volume for some instruments. I am asking myself how Hendrik and other people at OT are dealing with that problem while writing music


----------



## Flyo (Feb 25, 2022)

Command, shift to 0db or else? in order to go back to start on faders and knobs. I mean normal basic functions of every fader level knob on every virtual mixer or vst.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Feb 25, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Command, shift to 0db or else? in order to go back to start on faders and knobs. I mean normal basic functions of every fader level knob on every virtual mixer or vst.


I ctrl+click to reset to 0 all the time in SINE.



LTS said:


> Great library! And yes, please... numbers on mixer's volume faders are a must !!!
> Believe it or not... sometimes I have to kill my eyes or even use a plastic ruler on my monitor screen to be able to set the same identical volume for some instruments. I am asking myself how Hendrik and other people at OT are dealing with that problem while writing music


I don't mind it because it makes me rely on ears rather than eyes/numbers while adjusting mics.


----------



## Flyo (Feb 25, 2022)

Alex Niedt said:


> I ctrl+click to reset to 0 all the time in SINE.
> 
> 
> I don't mind it because it makes me rely on ears rather than eyes/numbers while adjusting mics.


Ok then I will try the most common command on there.

The volume numbers appears on every virtual ecosystem, so many times it is a must have. Also the mixer tab under black and white is confusing, and the way is separated within each track. In resume the mixer tab for me it is one of the most confusing out of the most, apart for being one of the most simply good looking designed


----------



## Simeon (Feb 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I’d love to hear (some of) the synthetic, acoustic and ambient / field recording layers separately in a review. I gather people like @Simeon, @ChrisSiuMusic, @Dirk Ehlert and Alex Pfeffer will be sent NFRs, right @OrchestralTools ?


Coming soon!
I can’t express my gratefulness for your confidence and support, it is such a genuine blessing.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 25, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> “Playable Natural Landscapes” — my first thought was sounds synthesized from field recordings. But a lot of that sounded like real instruments. So… I dunno.


Habitat is all about playable natural soundscapes. It invokes the power of nature through immersive patches *made up of sampled synths* _from Dominik’s extensive personal collection_, *acoustic orchestral recordings*, and _*authentic field recordings*_ from Jan Haft.


----------



## holywilly (Feb 25, 2022)

Habitat - Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Orchestra Line-Up 5 Violins 3 Violas 2 Celli 1 Bass Flute (+ Picc, Bass) Oboe (+ English Horn) Clarinet (+ Bass Clarinet) Bassoon (+ Contra Bassoon) French Horn




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





The orchestral contents from Habitat seem quite interesting.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 25, 2022)

If only I had a YouTube presence. I would rip through some free copies


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 26, 2022)

I have to say, this composition by @Alex Niedt is one of the best pieces of music I have listened to recently. I absolutely LOVE this piece Alex.



❤️


----------



## Mornats (Feb 26, 2022)

I just want to say thank you for introducing me to the music of Dominik Eulberg. I'll check out the library too


----------



## holywilly (Feb 27, 2022)

Nils Neumann said:


> Yes, you can isolate the layers.


I only see two sliders for each patch (Dry and FX), does that mean Dry contains only orchestral sound and FX is synth?


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 27, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> If only I had a YouTube presence. I would rip through some free copies


What are you waiting for??? All you have to do is master the art of the stupid thumbnail and... profit.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 27, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I only see two sliders for each patch (Dry and FX), does that mean Dry contains only orchestral sound and FX is synth?


I was thinking almost the same thing. And the modwheel is used for going from completely synthesized to completely orchestral sounds with the mix between the two in the middle (I think). But this is pure speculation. I hope someone will explicitly show this in a demonstration video or confirm it in a post here.


----------



## Simeon (Feb 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I was thinking almost the same thing. And the modwheel is used for going from completely synthesized to completely orchestral sounds with the mix between the two in the middle (I think). But this is pure speculation. I hope someone will explicitly show this in a demonstration video or confirm it in a post here.


I am going live with HABITAT this Monday morning (around 11:30 am EST) ;^)

The Modwheel does indeed adjust the blend between the orchestral elements and synth layers.
T̶h̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶d̶w̶h̶e̶e̶l̶ ̶a̶l̶l̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶ ̶d̶o̶w̶n̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶s̶t̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶a̶ ̶b̶l̶e̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶s̶y̶n̶t̶h̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶r̶c̶h̶e̶s̶t̶r̶a̶l̶,̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶o̶r̶g̶a̶n̶i̶c̶ ̶e̶l̶e̶m̶e̶n̶t̶s̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶o̶l̶a̶t̶e̶d̶.̶

The FX fader represents the processed signals reflected in the Dry mix and also is affected by the modwheel.

Also the Atmospheres are assigned to a single key so you could create a track specifically for the Atmospheres to create the "bed" so to speak and then play over that.

Here is a quick video, more to come!


----------



## RobbertZH (Feb 27, 2022)

Simeon said:


> I am thinking about going live with this Monday morning (around 11 am EST) (or sooner))


I try to limit the amount of libraries I buy (but not very succesfully  ). So I am on the fence buying yet another library, although the official walkthrough sounds interesting.

So I am looking forward to your review.


----------



## Lectric Kettle (Feb 27, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Nils,
> How would you isolate them?
> I might be missing something in the SINE Player but I was still able to hear the Synth elements blended in with the Modwheel all the way down.
> 
> ...



Simeon, have you checked if it is something specific to Sine not playing well with your controller's modwheel? For instance, you could check that by going to the options page and changing the mapping for the layer blending to, say, an expression pedal. 

When cc1 is zero for me, I only hear the orchestral layer. Conversely, when cc1 is 127, all I hear is the synth layer. But, I'm also using Sine as a plugin in my DAW and not standalone (if that matters here).


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks Simeon! Very useful sneak peek. I very much like the sounds I’m hearing but would love the library even more when I would be able to completely isolate all layers. I guess that’s not a real option.

Edit: I posted this at the same moment @Lectric Kettle posted the above message. So that would be great!


----------



## Simeon (Feb 27, 2022)

Lectric Kettle said:


> Simeon, have you checked if it is something specific to Sine not playing well with your controller's modwheel? For instance, you could check that by going to the options page and changing the mapping for the layer blending to, say, an expression pedal.
> 
> When cc1 is zero for me, I only hear the orchestral layer. Conversely, when cc1 is 127, all I hear is the synth layer. But, I'm also using Sine as a plugin in my DAW and not standalone (if that matters here).


OK,
That is good to know. 
I am using this moth my DAW but need to check the controller mapping as you say to make sure that the modwheel level is hitting zero when it is all the way down. 
Thanks for the help. 
Simeon


----------



## Montisquirrel (Feb 27, 2022)

Most names of musicians on VSTs I never heard before, but Dominik Eulberg, sure I know him. 
Great sounding library, reminds me of Landforms by Slate and Ash, while the sounds are little bit different, the naming is also using words from the nature. Congratulations for this release.


----------



## Simeon (Feb 27, 2022)

OK,
After coming home from furniture shopping I went back in and had an entirely new perspective on things. I changed from using the Modwheel to the Expression pedal to see what would happen and realized that it WAS INDEED separating the Orchestral from the Synth.
It was that some of the synth elements sounded so close to what I was hearing in the orchestral elements that it was a little confusing and seemed like there were still little bits of sound from the synth side of things but it is clearer now that this was not the case.
I also edited my post above as well as the video to correct my misperception.

I look forward to taking us on an adventure into Habitat Monday morning at 11:30 AM EST. As always there may be other things I will touch on so I am looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Flyo (Feb 27, 2022)

Simeon said:


> OK,
> After coming home from furniture shopping I went back in and had an entirely new perspective on things. I changed from using the Modwheel to the Expression pedal to see what would happen and realized that it WAS INDEED separating the Orchestral from the Synth.
> It was that some of the synth elements sounded so close to what I was hearing in the orchestral elements that it was a little confusing and seemed like there were still little bits of sound from the synth side of things but it is clearer now that this was not the case.
> I also edited my post above as well as the video to correct my misperception.
> ...



Thank you for your soulful reviews Simeon


----------



## Vastman (Feb 27, 2022)

Guido Negraszus said:


> What a shame. I really like what I'm hearing. Just my taste. But I'm done with OT. I dislike Sine just too much.


I felt the same but Sine has really grown on me... WAY more versatile/powerful than Spitfire's lame duck and has many Unify elements I've come to admire... Long time coming praise but... Great Job, OT!

Await the individual elements... Field recordings etc playthoughs...But I'm intrigued... Am already singing overlays to the playthrough🤪😁


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 28, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I only see two sliders for each patch (Dry and FX), does that mean Dry contains only orchestral sound and FX is synth?


Each mic position contains 2 layers. 
Dry contains the dry synth and orchestral samples, and FX contains the processed synth and orchestral samples. 

You can separate the sample FX orchestral sample by deactivating at dynamic layer tab. Or just leave the CC1 at 1 or 127 (CC1 is used for the crossfades between synth and orchestral samples)

Basically all 4 layers included in this library can be separated if you want to.


----------



## holywilly (Feb 28, 2022)

Nils Neumann said:


> Each mic position contains 2 layers.
> Dry contains the dry synth and orchestral samples, and FX contains the processed synth and orchestral samples.
> 
> You can separate the sample FX orchestral sample by deactivating at dynamic layer tab. Or just leave the CC1 at 1 or 127 (CC1 is used for the crossfades between synth and orchestral samples)
> ...


Thanks! Are those orchestral contentd new recording?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 28, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Thanks! Are those orchestral contentd new recording?


Yes, all newly recorded for the library, as confirmed in this thread by OT.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 28, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Thanks! Are those orchestral contentd new recording?


They are indeed - recorded in Teldex.


----------



## Flyo (Feb 28, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> They are indeed - recorded in Teldex.


Hello can we get so more information about the material recorded on Teldex? There are more than one Dyn layers for this orchestra besides Synths and Nature fxs? Thanks


----------



## Mithnaur (Feb 28, 2022)

Quite captivating and bewitching as a library! I don't have any OT products yet so I guess it might not be the best choice for a first one but... um... it's very tempting ! These atmospheres are very beautiful !


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 28, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Hello can we get so more information about the material recorded on Teldex? There are more than one Dyn layers for this orchestra besides Synths and Nature fxs? Thanks


The collection notes provides useful info for this sort of thing





Habitat - Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Orchestra Line-Up 5 Violins 3 Violas 2 Celli 1 Bass Flute (+ Picc, Bass) Oboe (+ English Horn) Clarinet (+ Bass Clarinet) Bassoon (+ Contra Bassoon) French Horn




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 1, 2022)

This release was a bit under the radar (_or maybe the upcoming WWIII has been a bit distracting_) but *Oh my* these sounds are gorgeous.

I randomly drop the needle at any point in the Walkthough video and my jaw hits the floor with the delicious organic pads here. I'm hearing usable soft organs, smooth horns, soft piano, woodwinds... amazing.

Insta-buy for me.


----------



## Mithnaur (Mar 2, 2022)

Well a little hot opinion (because yes I finally gave in ^^).

For the positive part :
Already the concept is great, for each landscape the day and night seasons, I like it a lot !
I also love what you can do with the wheel (cc1 of course) to switch to one or the other of the two main sounds of the patch, which radically changes the rendering and the immersiveness.
Some patches are really superb, and really immerse you in this very organic or very mineral impression depending on the case of a particular landscape at such time of day and in such season.
The mix between synthetic and orchestral sounds is globally quite successful on the principle, but the synthesis remains very predominant.
In short, the range is quite large, and it makes you want to make some pieces.
The teldex rendering is top !

On the other hand ...
Attention I remind that this opinion is obviously totally subjective. I suspect that others will have different expectations, different feelings and different uses. It remains quite personal. And I really respect all the work of the author and OT because they have created I think... something that was missing!
Already the Sine engine, sorry I have a little trouble with it, even if it has improved since my last test (which goes back quite a bit). And I have no doubt that it will continue to improve.
Concerning habitat, I find that out of the number of patches available (80 in total without the ambient sounds, 8 per landscape, which is pretty good), well frankly I hardly enjoyed half of them.
Some atmospheres are really magical and fit perfectly with their theme, others frankly, I would like to understand...
For example, for the meadows, I'll have to be explained the relationship.
And still it would be just unsuited to the theme (according to always a totally subjective impression, the author could legitimately be inspired otherwise), it would be just a shame. On the other hand, including patches that I call filler, with sounds that are quite twisted, difficult to use, frankly I would have preferred omnisphere layers with cowbells as well.
Same for the orchestral part which is really too little present and I find it a pity because the mix of the two is really nice. I would have liked more descriptive elements in overlay by the orchestral instruments.
Be careful, this doesn't take anything away from the ideas, the concept and even the product as a whole, which I think is still successful.
But I remain on my hunger.

Of course I will surely find great uses for it. I would have just hoped to feel this immersion, this very descriptive side on more than 80% of the product, and not on only 50%.
But you are welcome to disagree with me  

And once again, despite this mixed impression, congratulations for the concept and the realization.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 2, 2022)

So I decided to grab it, to get some peace of mind. Many calming sounds. 
Helpful to me in these times.

Quick question, anyone having issues with wetlands? It seems to be spiking giving me pops and glitches but my computer is pretty suped up and I have 32gb of ram, higher than the minimum of 16gb.

So far it's the only patch giving me issues, and also they seem to sustain very long after I let go, almost endless. I wonder if that particular patch got corrupted when I downloaded it?

EDIT: I deleted and redownloaded the mic positions for wetlands and no more issues.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 2, 2022)

Here is my first piece using this library.

Mixed with Heinbach's Noises, and a few little tricks. But mostly a mix of nature and machine.


----------



## hajimeaudio (Mar 2, 2022)

Finally I got Habitat and like this so far. But I don't know how to play atmos sounds with synth. Maybe because I am not familiar with Sine player yet. If anyone know how to do it please tell me.


----------



## Flyo (Mar 3, 2022)

@OrchestralTools How long (in time) are the captured natural atmosphere sound fxs? Before they autoloop?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 3, 2022)

hajimeaudio said:


> Finally I got Habitat and like this so far. But I don't know how to play atmos sounds with synth. Maybe because I am not familiar with Sine player yet. If anyone know how to do it please tell me.


Load them up and assign them to the same midi channel.


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Here is my first piece using this library.
> 
> Mixed with Heinbach's Noises, and a few little tricks. But mostly a mix of nature and machine.



That's really quite wonderful.


----------



## hajimeaudio (Mar 3, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Load them up and assign them to the same midi channel.


Oh Thank you so much! I'll try it later


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 3, 2022)

ism said:


> That's really quite wonderful.


Thank you.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 3, 2022)

Second creation.
OT Whipser, OT Habitat, Abbey Road 2, & Violin Textures.


----------



## becolossal (Mar 6, 2022)

Bit on this before the intro pricing expired. Loving the textures and sounds!! Anyone else getting horrible crackling when riding the expression CC at lower levels?


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 10, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> It will. We're going to make the single instruments available as soon as the intro offer is over.


Are these going to be available ala carte soon, now the intro offer is over? Looking forward to picking some up


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 10, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Are these going to be available ala carte soon, now the intro offer is over? Looking forward to picking some up


oof you didn't go for the whole thing? 
One more texture library in my arsenal in our war for dominance. 
Checkmate.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> oof you didn't go for the whole thing?
> One more texture library in my arsenal in our war for dominance.
> Checkmate.


Au contraire.....the intro price was 39% off and my EDU discount is 40%, so it doesn't really matter when I buy the whole collection. If I wasn't broke from CHORUS I might buy it to spite you, and use that extra 1% saved to buy the majestic horn which I could toot...

Your move:


----------



## OrchestralTools (Mar 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Are these going to be available ala carte soon, now the intro offer is over? Looking forward to picking some up


Yes - single instrument purchases will be available for Habitat very soon. We'll give an update when they go live on the store.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)

So, any fan favourites yet? Looking to get some a-la-carte instruments. Would love to hear from the baron and the ozzie what are some of the best patches  [preferably woodwind based ones]


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

So far my absolute favorite sounds are the field recordings oddly enough.

So peaceful and add so much texture to a piece. Field recordings plus Heinbachs noises is *chefs kiss*.

But it’s already my new signature combo so don’t try to rip me off or I’ll come after your families.

As far as the synths go I like the forest, wetlands, and coats a lot. I’ll have to dig in more honestly too because my opinions keep changing based on my needs or vision for a piece. I might try to start writing pieces specifically for certain patches to cater to their uniqueness.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> so don’t try to rip me off


Dude. You’ve got talent. I do not. Fear not.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Dude. You’ve got talent. I do not. Fear not.


Don’t say that dude everyone has talent! And everyone can phone it in with the talent of these sample makers/scripts


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Au contraire.....the intro price was 39% off and my EDU discount is 40%, so it doesn't really matter when I buy the whole collection. If I wasn't broke from CHORUS I might buy it to spite you, and use that extra 1% saved to buy the majestic horn which I could toot...
> 
> Your move:


I take your educational discount and raise you one 20 year education in psychedelic rock and creating my own psychedelic textures. Lest you forget I’m a multi instrumentalist/guitarist with a $1600 pedal board and $16 million voice 

None can be reproduced.

These sample libraries are but mere icing on top of my textural game.

Game. Set. Match. ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Don’t say that dude everyone has talent! And everyone can phone it in with the talent of these sample makers/scripts


Well yes. Orchestral Tools have made a couple of real gems. Whisper has become a go-to source of inspiration for me. So my plan is to sample a couple of Habitat patches and maybe expand my OT instruments with Kumbra (I need a Humming Man in my template + oh those flutes…) and Babel. Just calling up some of those patches sometimes means hours (of joy) will pass…


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So, any fan favourites yet? Looking to get some a-la-carte instruments. Would love to hear from the baron and the ozzie what are some of the best patches  [preferably woodwind based ones]


The ala carte options have gone live, downloading 'Lake' now!



Baronvonheadless said:


> I take your educational discount and raise you one 20 year education in psychedelic rock and creating my own psychedelic textures. Lest you forget I’m a multi instrumentalist/guitarist with a $1600 pedal board and $16 million voice
> 
> None can be reproduced.
> 
> ...


OK you win...I graciously concede....


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The ala carte options have gone live, downloading 'Lake' now!
> 
> 
> OK you win...I graciously concede....
> ...


😂🤟🏼

Btw the image results in an error. I can’t seem to open it.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Mar 14, 2022)

Single instrument purchases for Habitat by Dominik Eulberg are available now. 

Which of the playable environments are standing out to you most? 










Habitat by Dominik Eulberg


Habitat offers distinctive blends of analog synth textures matched with orchestral recordings to create rich, atmospheric landscapes.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Futchibon (Mar 27, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Single instrument purchases for Habitat by Dominik Eulberg are available now.
> 
> Which of the playable environments are standing out to you most?
> 
> ...


So far I've got Mountains and Lake, both stunning.

What are others liking?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> So far I've got Mountains and Lake, both stunning.
> 
> What are others liking?


I still need Habitat patches in my life. My acquisition (I won a giveaway!) of Opaline had me distracted for a while. So, again I ask of thee my brethren Futchibon and Baron Michael: what are the top 5 patches?


----------



## Futchibon (May 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I still need Habitat patches in my life. My acquisition (I won a giveaway!) of Opaline had me distracted for a while. So, again I ask of thee my brethren Futchibon and Baron Michael: what are the top 5 patches?


Nice! I haven't added to those two as of yet, Pacific and now the upcoming OT library are keeping my credit card in its holster for the time being  But 'Coast' and 'Ocean' I think will be my next purchases.


----------



## jbuhler (May 20, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Nice! I haven't added to those two as of yet, Pacific and now the upcoming OT library are keeping my credit card in its holster for the time being  But 'Coast' and 'Ocean' I think will be my next purchases.


This is one nice feature of the more frequent library releases and sales: it's much easier to not spend money since you know another library/sale is just a few days, maybe a few hours away!


----------



## tritonely (Aug 12, 2022)

Can't find the answer on google or this forum yet: Is there a SINE/Habitat option to invert the modwheel? I would like to have the orchestral sounds on the upper end of the mod wheel and the synths on the lower end for some layering option with other libraries. The default is now synth high, orchestra low.

Or maybe a bigger chance to have an option within Cubase: a midi insert that inverts the 0-127 cc of the modwheel? So modwheel down becomes 127, modwheel high 0.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 12, 2022)

I don’t know of a way to do this with Sine. I don’t have Cubase but would be surprised if it didn’t have a midi fx plugin that transformed midi this way. You could also use a plugin like Unify to do this and if you are stacking a bunch of instruments into a layered multi that might be preferable.


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 12, 2022)

tritonely said:


> Can't find the answer on google or this forum yet: Is there a SINE/Habitat option to invert the modwheel? I would like to have the orchestral sounds on the upper end of the mod wheel and the synths on the lower end for some layering option with other libraries. The default is now synth high, orchestra low.
> 
> Or maybe a bigger chance to have an option within Cubase: a midi insert that inverts the 0-127 cc of the modwheel? So modwheel down becomes 127, modwheel high 0.


Sure thing that's not a problem
Go to the options tab




Locate the controller map for Dynamics and press Curve. Then pick Lin Down or some variation of whatever swaps it around. 


You may need to then save this SINE instance with the button in the top right corner. Keep in mind that doing this swaps it for everything, not just that one patch like in Capsule, so you'll probably need to be loading the Habitat patches in a separate instance of sine compared to your other stuff


----------



## tritonely (Aug 12, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Sure thing that's not a problem
> Go to the options tab
> 
> 
> ...


My hero, thanks!


----------

